# Bloomfield Hills, MI - 2 Snowex 8550 Salters



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am looking to upgrade some salters this year and I going to sell my 2 snowex 8550 salters. I am asking $2,000 each. Or $3,000 for both. .Currently both are being used. Please note I am having some issues here and there with them. On one of the units I had to cut the connector because it was not allowing the unit to turn on. Made my own and now it works fine.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Controller junk 
I use simple on and off switch never any issues


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Controller junk
> I use simple on and off switch never any issues


How do you have variable speed? Or do you not?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

m_ice said:


> How do you have variable speed? Or do you not?


Drive faster or slower....


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Don’t need the variable doing parking lots only 
Keep it simple


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Don't need the variable doing parking lots only
> Keep it simple


Would you say the on/off method is closer to 10 or 100? For both auger and spinner?


----------

